# Michael Bird



## arapahoepark (Oct 7, 2013)

What do you all think of Michael Bird? I heard he's self proclaimed Progressive Reformed and wrote the "progessive reformed" view for Justification in a counterpoint/multi-view point book over against Dr. Horton.
Are his other books worth reading?


----------



## gkterry (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## MarieP (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm looking forward to reading his Evangelical Theology: A Biblical and Systematic Introduction

Justin Taylor linked to his intro video: A Gospel-Centered Systematic Theology – Justin Taylor

I enjoyed his Introducing Paul: The Man, His Mission and His Message. See Trevin Wax's review on Challies' site:

Discerning Reader: Review of Introducing Paul by Michael Bird


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 28, 2013)

MarieP said:


> I'm looking forward to reading his Evangelical Theology: A Biblical and Systematic Introduction
> 
> Justin Taylor linked to his intro video: A Gospel-Centered Systematic Theology – Justin Taylor
> 
> ...


Have you read his books The Saving Righteousness of God? Just wondering how it is since its supposed to be a synthesis of sorts between reformed/lutheran and npp understandings.


----------



## MarieP (Oct 29, 2013)

arap said:


> Have you read his books The Saving Righteousness of God? Just wondering how it is since its supposed to be a synthesis of sorts between reformed/lutheran and npp understandings.



I read it several years ago, and I found it very interesting, especially his discussion on union with Christ and justification. He argues that our incorporation into Christ is the "matrix" in which we ought to understand justification. He cites Calvin's words that Christ's obedience will do us no good apart from Himself. While he agrees with the systematic language of imputation, he sees the emphasis of Scripture not upon our lack of moral merits but upon our broken relationship with God. So justification is in Christ and encompasses His obedience, death, and resurrection. God says of Christ, "This is my beloved Son, in whom I am well pleased," and that is the verdict that is pronounced upon us when we lay hold of Christ by faith. I have heard other Reformed people say this very same thing. 

He also discusses the vertical (peace with God) and horizontal (peace with one another) aspects of justification. He says that the New Perspectives are wrong to dismiss the vertical aspect, while their critics are wrong to downplay the horizontal aspect. He defines justification as, "the act whereby the Triune God creates a new people, with a new status, in a new covenant, as a foretaste of the new age."

Dane Ortlund wrote a review/summary here: Strawberry-Rhubarb Theology: Bird: Saving Righteousness


----------



## Jonathan David Foster (Oct 29, 2013)

I found the book that he wrote with the agnostic, James Crossley, very interesting.

They debate the historicity of the New Testament, the resurrection, etc.


----------

